# LF: Decent Fishing Rod + Spinning Reel for less than $50



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm headed to the Okanagan this weekend and I'd like to do a bit of fishing for trouth, bass, perch, and sunfish. I need to get myself a medium weight spinning set-up, and I'm wondering who has advice on where to buy in the Vancouver area.

Looking to spend less than $50, open to offers if someone has used gear.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Army & Navy if you can get to one, or Walmart. I have a $20 "demon stick" from Walmart that i even went sturgeon fishing with last year. It rocks.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

If it's not too late, Berry's Bait & Tackle on Westminster Hwy in Richmond has a Father's Week Sale - some are blowout specials.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Sargaso,

Spend a little extra and get something that you can used on the coast too. There's tonnes of oppurtunity for it. I grew up in the okanagan...where are you going? You mentioned warmwater species...When is was too warm to flyfish for trout. I used to fish Osoyoos Lake Oxbows, Vaseaux Lake, and Shannon Lake for bass and sunfish.


----------



## Ted Rollins (May 6, 2010)

Army navy!


----------

